# Sleeving NM cable in pvc



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Gamit said:


> Scenario : wiring outlets and switches in exterior garage and using conduit from switches and outlets up to about 8 feet because garage will not be dry walled. Do I need to put a female connector in order to use a squeeze connector to clamp the cables or can I just sleeve them down without anything ?


Just run the romex into the PVC. Staple it within 12" of it entering the sleeve.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Good question. I know with EMT they definitely want to see a transition fitting, but PVC is another story. Most inspectors probably won’t require it, but I would check with AHJ if I were you.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Just run the romex into the PVC. Staple it within 12" of it entering the sleeve.


I posted mine before I read yours. You’re obviously more up on it then me. :notworthy:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

flyboy said:


> Good question. I know with EMT they definitely want to see a transition fitting, but PVC is another story. Most inspectors probably won’t require it, but I would check with AHJ if I were you.


They make from-to's for EMT. But you don't have to use them, you can just use a plastic bushing for protection:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Didn’t know you could get away with a plastic bushing, but it makes sense.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Gamit said:


> Scenario : wiring outlets and switches in exterior garage and using conduit from switches and outlets up to about 8 feet because garage will not be dry walled. Do I need to put a female connector in order to use a squeeze connector to clamp the cables or can I just sleeve them down without anything ?


Why do you have to sleeve the nm? I just run all mine vertical along the studs. 






flyboy said:


> Didn’t know you could get away with a plastic bushing, but it makes sense.


Like this(not mine).


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

backstay said:


> Gamit said:
> 
> 
> > Scenario : wiring outlets and switches in exterior garage and using conduit from switches and outlets up to about 8 feet because garage will not be dry walled. Do I need to put a female connector in order to use a squeeze connector to clamp the cables or can I just sleeve them down without anything ?
> ...


Otherwise it is subject to physical damage


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Gamit said:


> Otherwise it is subject to physical damage


That's up to the inspector. On block walls I use sleeves but if there are studs I usually just staple the romex to the side like normal and never had an issue.


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

That would never fly here unless it?s rocked


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

flyboy said:


> Didn’t know you could get away with a plastic bushing, but it makes sense.


Definitionally so Flyboy, a _'raceway_' is *enclosed*, were a sleeve _(art 100 def via default)_ is simply _NOT_...:no:

~CS~


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Gamit said:


> That would never fly here unless it?s rocked


I have never had an inspector say that. How is it subject to damage? I don't want to go grab my code book, but can't you surface mount nm?


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

backstay said:


> Gamit said:
> 
> 
> > That would never fly here unless it?s rocked
> ...


Shovels, axes , hammers , rakes = physical damage


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

backstay said:


> Gamit said:
> 
> 
> > That would never fly here unless it?s rocked
> ...


Above 5' it doesn't need mechanical protection. In Canada anyway.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> Above 5' it doesn't need mechanical protection. In Canada anyway.


That's not in the NEC. It's up to the AHJ to determine what is and what is not subject to physical damage.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HackWork said:


> They make from-to's for EMT. But you don't have to use them, you can just use a plastic bushing for protection:
> 
> View attachment 116554


I’m sure you asked Permission from Mike Holt before using his copyrighted material?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> I’m sure you asked Permission from Mike Holt before using his copyrighted material?


It's good that you have such a concern like this. You are a valuable asset to this forum. I hope you are here for a long time.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> It's good that you have such a concern like this. You are a valuable asset to this forum. I hope you are here for a long time.


What a fantastic post. It will benefit the forum greatly to have this kind of interaction and intelligent conversation.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> What a fantastic post. It will benefit the forum greatly to have this kind of interaction and intelligent conversation.


So true.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Gamit said:


> Shovels, axes , hammers , rakes = physical damage


That's why we don't run the wires horizontal. I have wired many garages with no physical protection and have never been flagged for it. One inspector in particular is a code snob and will ding you for anything. He just inspected one last summer. This is news to me.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

backstay said:


> That's why we don't run the wires horizontal. I have wired many garages with no physical protection and have never been flagged for it. One inspector in particular is a code snob and will ding you for anything. He just inspected one last summer. This is news to me.


I done the same way too., just run it vertical and not bother with horizontal runs at all in open walls in garage.

but I run with PVC sleeve or EMT sleeve until I get over 8' but anything over that just run it conventail.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I suspect the physical damage thing is regional. Some places seem to have a heart attack if there is any exposed romex, here like others mentioned, no horizontal runs through studs, just verticals.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I experience Both scenarios here. my county will allow
NM through stud frame walls (vertical & horizontal) , but
cross the county lines , several say no "sheet rock or some
type of wall covering like plywood , peg board etc , then the
NM is "subject to physical damage" and has to be sleeved
in conduit...this includes stud framed basement walls.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

backstay said:


> That's why we don't run the wires horizontal. I have wired many garages with no physical protection and have never been flagged for it. One inspector in particular is a code snob and will ding you for anything. He just inspected one last summer. This is news to me.


In many places it's in the fire or building code. It may be in the ICC/IBC, but I'm too lazy to dig around for it.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

It's one of those subjective things that you get a different answer between different jurisdictions and even from different inspectors in the same jurisdiction. Then some home inspector walks in and good golly you never know what's going to happen.


----------

